# A4/S4 face lift 2004/05



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I am seriously considering an S4 but have heard that a facelifted version will be introduced early 2005 with the revised Audi grille.

I aould be tempted to wait for the face lift depending of course on what it looks like. Any one got any pictures or point me in the right direction.
Audi UK are being a bit cagey which is probably due to them wishing to protect sales of the existing model.

Plus the RS4 is due for release in 2005 according to Audi UK.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> I am seriously considering an S4 but have heard that a facelifted version will be introduced early 2005 with the revised Audi grille.
> 
> I aould be tempted to wait for the face lift depending of course on what it looks like. Any one got any pictures or point me in the right direction.
> Audi UK are being a bit cagey which is probably due to them wishing to protect sales of the existing model.
> ...


I recently read an article regarding A4 facelift.

Apparently it has been brought forward 12 months and will happen in November. All the panels will be new apart from the roof.

I'm also interested in the new S4. I like the look of the current model but with the new grille to appear on the facelifted model, I'd have to see one before taking the plunge.

I regulary check German web sites for news on the new A4 but nothing official thus far.

Scotty will know. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

and as soon as I can divulge any info I will. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A4 facelift pics...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/A4.facelift2.jpg


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Hmmmm, its all starting to look a bit Rover 75. Quite liked the old "rugged" styling. The new look looks a bit lardy but then again I have always preferred the sallon over the avant


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Don't like the crease up the front of it :wink:

Is that the time...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The big grille looks fine on the A8 or even the A6, but judging by the above pictures, it doesn't really work with the A4.


----------

